# Wuste2011 Roll-Call



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

What are you bringing?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

This!


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)




----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

the wife:










and i:










wooooo!!!! super excited!!!!


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

nice!
i'll be in my white mk5... can't post pics from work though. first beers on me Thursday night!


----------



## Trevor .:R32 (Dec 30, 2010)

Will be there! :wave:

04 BMP R


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)




----------



## bolide (Mar 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Ikey3125 (Jan 27, 2008)

Same plain 08 UG .:R32 since the 2008 Wuste


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

a 1/8 complete mk6 in the double down


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Ill be there, putting down :beer:s with friends


----------



## So Chill GTI (Nov 29, 2007)

SoCalDubber said:


> What are you bringing?


One of your cars, or a rental


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

Its changed a little since the pic was taken.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/rob_takes_pictures/5376729529/


----------



## geminidubberGTI (Dec 18, 2004)

this.......


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Will be there in my '10 Golf


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

geminidubberGTI said:


> this.......


Rolling from CO too? I gotta see more of this car! I look forward to cruising out with the CO guys and getting rolling shots of this. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Rolling in with DBC Tuning from San Antonio. Bringing car in my signature and a MK6 GTI we're finishing some exterior work on.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

Throwing my mk4 jetta together


----------



## A3VRSIX (Jun 16, 2005)

geminidubberGTI said:


> this.......


So sick! The only thing that would make this hotter is ambassador flags on the fenders!

So Soo Sick :thumbup:


----------



## smallcombo (Jun 13, 2010)

not the best angle , but here she is


----------



## brinkmen (Aug 16, 2010)

Coming with SacWater in this!


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

red evo ix :sly:


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

I'll be the fat guy in the leopard thong at the pool party. :wave:


----------

